# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Guide] 1-100 = 14-17 hours? Fastest WOD Power Leveling guide in WOW / WOD [Updated]

## Umren

Here I come again!  :Big Grin: 

I have created a guide that I am using on my stream on my Twitch Stream... to power level easily to 100.

So far I am holder on couple leveling / gold making on Twitch and wanted to share some of the tricks with Owned Core Community as well.

Some of the people already know my guide... some don't but those who don't... you can check it on the link above... It's quite long guide so copy paste doesn't make any sense.

*I will post the whole playlist here as a Link from youtube... and I will refer as "part 1", "part 2" etc... accordingly.* since I am limited to 1 video embeed per post.
WOW / WOD - 1-100 in 14-17 hours. Fastest Power Leveling Guide Ever!
Updates [so far]:

Blizzard fixed the Ruby Sanctum Power Leveling, so now you cannot just go inside as level 1... but rather as level 30.

► That means that you need to go 1-15 with Part 1.


► 15-30 either boosts in dungeons or, my prefered, in Random Dungeons.
► 30-47 you go Ruby Sanctum Power Leveling Trick as explained in WOW / WOD - PART 2: Level 15-47 in 20-30 minutes. Ruby Sanctum Power Leveling Bug / Trick! .
► 47-58: Then you follow the WOW / WOD - PART 3: Level 47-58 in 20-30 minutes. BRD - Blackrock Depths Bug / Trick! 
► 58-70: The TBC part is covered here: WOW / WOD - PART 4: Level 58-70 in 30-50 minutes. Fastest TBC - The Burning Crusade Zones!  and if you follow the dungeon boosting in that order, you will have the best XP / hour.
► For 70-80 (Splited in 2 parts (70-75, 75-80), and 80-85 Leveling check the WOW / WOD - PART 4.5: Level 70-85 in 1.5h. Updated and Explained here for The Power Leveling for Patch 6.1! 
► 85-90 - WOW / WOD - PART 5: Level 85-90 in 2h. Patch 6.1. Hairlooms and Power Leveling!  - I have uploaded today (11/03/2015) Where I am Explaining and Showing how much time takes per level, and how to get it done, with the new heirloom system.
► 90-92 - I have uploaded part 6 of the video on my youtube, and Consider that to be the fastest one for those levels, but you can quest too if u are lazy to kill chickens  :Big Grin: 
► 92-98 (But also Usable to 100) - (***NEW***) - FrostFire Ridge as explained in the WOW / WOD - PART 7: Level 92-98 in 1.5 hours. FrostFire Ridge Cave Leveling! Updated for Patch 6.1 
► 98-100 There is a trick in Nagrand with the Bones, but working on a new Video for that Trick... until then you can use the cave in Frostfire Ridge as shown in the Part 7.

Keep and eye on my Youtube... I will upload the videos for the last parts these days in the playlist (series).

You don't have to rep me... I don't do this for that... I just want to share tricks and knowledge before they get fixed.

Hopefully It helps and you like my guides  :Smile: 

Brofist!

P.S. And of course, if you need any help, either post reply here, come say Hi on Twitch and ask me live (I am streaming Monday-Friday from 19:00 EU server time, and some day I skip if i do 24h stream the former day), post a comment on the videos... I will be glad to help if I can somehow.
And sorry for spelling errors or any english related mistakes (it's not my native)  :Smile:

----------


## Nylina

It only shows to lvl 70, wheres the wod ones?

----------


## Umren

Hai Nylina... as I said before... guide is in working progress will update it as soon as upload the other videos.

My RAF account ended... I purchased new one but it takes up to 72 hours to activate.

Can't record until that is done. Will do some footage tomorrow and hopefully the other day will be online on my YouTube.

If you are not sub on my youtube I will update the post here when it's up anyway.

Cheers !

----------


## Nylina

> Hai Nylina... as I said before... guide is in working progress will update it as soon as upload the other videos.
> 
> My RAF account ended... I purchased new one but it takes up to 72 hours to activate.
> 
> Can't record until that is done. Will do some footage tomorrow and hopefully the other day will be online on my YouTube.
> 
> If you are not sub on my youtube I will update the post here when it's up anyway.
> 
> Cheers !



Alright!

Yeah, I try to watch your stream as much as I can,  :Smile:

----------


## Eresh

Just got my guardian druid from 47-58 in about an hour and 30 minutes with the BRD trick. Thanks for this.

----------


## Umren

@Nylina - You are very welcome to do that... ask me some questions live there... I will try my best to answer !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Umren

> Just got my guardian druid from 47-58 in about an hour and 30 minutes with the BRD trick. Thanks for this.


Nice mate... I am glad I helped... make sure u continue following the rest of the parts... I am working on updating the guide for the rest of the parts as soon as some free time appears in my schedule  :Smile: 

Brofist!

----------


## ladygamer

+5 rep, i love doing what u do and do it myself (have 8 toons left to lvl haha 80-100)  :Smile:  willing to share battle.tag ? =)

----------


## Umren

Sure... Umren#2253 but PM me on Twitch ur btag coz i got 30 pending request... no idea who u will be  :Smile: 

Tomorrow 19:00 stream starts... feel free to say Hi and hit me with ur battle tag if u prefer like that

----------


## ladygamer

Added  :Smile:  /10char

----------


## Umren

Didn't got any new requests... You are EU or US?

----------


## ladygamer

US. Pmed you mines.

----------


## Umren

Ah... i play on EU... probably that is the reason i wasn't gettin ur request  :Big Grin:  My us is not paid... but I will pay as soon as I get some cash.. .lots of my gold disappeared by expiring in the mailbox.  :Frown:

----------


## Umren

Updated 90-92 Part with a Video. Check the post Above for a link. Cheers!

----------


## stevesgamebox

Have to check it out myself. A little to lazy to go through the video right now.. but Im leveling a DK so I need too  :Frown: 

Does this require more than 2 people to pull off? I'd think it's just a level 100 and a lower level right?

----------


## Umren

Just 1 booster and You. Or Booster + You + RAF amigo (friend) if u got one.

The only price we pay for knowledge is time... So don't waste your time, nor try to save it  :Big Grin: 

Watch the video and say if something u need to know !

Brofist!

----------


## crunk001

> Hai Nylina... as I said before... guide is in working progress will update it as soon as upload the other videos.
> 
> My RAF account ended... I purchased new one but it takes up to 72 hours to activate.
> 
> Can't record until that is done. Will do some footage tomorrow and hopefully the other day will be online on my YouTube.
> 
> If you are not sub on my youtube I will update the post here when it's up anyway.
> 
> Cheers !


How do you uncover such tricks?

----------


## Umren

> How do you uncover such tricks?


What u mean? :O

----------


## Umren

I have updated the post with the 85-90 leveling video. Feel free to share feedback  :Smile: 
Brofist!

----------


## Fisch87

Hey,

One Question lvl 80-90 ... you said (Stone core) is it solo available ? or in grp ?
I got a 80 Restodruid , want to push him to 90 , as fast as possible, any idea ?  :Frown: 

Thanks in before

----------


## Umren

> Hey,
> 
> One Question lvl 80-90 ... you said (Stone core) is it solo available ? or in grp ?
> I got a 80 Restodruid , want to push him to 90 , as fast as possible, any idea ? 
> 
> Thanks in before


80-85 in StoneCore ... no... you need to have a booster that will help u... it's easy to find booster if u have some gold.. just offer some random guy on trade like " WTB Stonecore boosts for 1 hour... paying 2k" - many PvP guys will /w u ... coz they think that 2k / hour is good  :Big Grin: 
That is fastest way how to get to 85. After 85 watch the video in the post... and you will understand  :Big Grin:  easy 90  :Smile: 

If u got any questions just ask... don't be scared! Brofist!

----------


## kenrad

Good job man great guide!

----------


## Umren

Thanks mate, your feedback is appreciated <3
Brofist!

----------


## drk607

Anyone else get banned doing the BRD part?

----------


## Umren

No one that I've heard about. Many people done that so far... U got banned?
I am 97% sure it is not possible because you are not hacking or abusing anything.
But it's Blizzard... so I those 3% are reserve.

Can you send a screenshot with the banning reason of the Blizzard letter? I wanna see and suggest
to people to not do it if that is the reason.

Or just forward the Blizzard letter to [email protected].

Thank you.

----------


## Umren

The Part 7 Has been added to the post that shows you 92-98 Leveling.
Share some feedback !  :Smile:

----------


## chronux

Here's some feedback: 1-100 in 14-17 hours.
Posting the guide: 1+ month.

Seems legit

----------


## Umren

> Here's some feedback: 1-100 in 14-17 hours.
> Posting the guide: 1+ month.
> 
> Seems legit


Thanks for the feedback mate  :Smile: 

If you notice on the guide I have changed 5-6 characters... while making it... because leveling and recording are not same stuff.
I need time to record, edit, render, upload ... while leveling 1-100 I can do in 1 stream... which I did couple times and took footage for video from them.  :Big Grin: 

But yeah... ur logic also is legit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Goldbee

Thank you so much for this guide! Very well done  :Wink:

----------


## Umren

> Thank you so much for this guide! Very well done


Thanks a lot mate... glad that I've helped!
With such an awesome guys like you... Will keep them coming forever!  :Big Grin: 

Brofist!

----------


## luupe

Hey Umren, this guide is awesome, so is your stream!

I was wondering if you have figured out a new way to do 70-75 after the nerf of Ruby Sanctum (Can't enter below 80)  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

> Hey Umren, this guide is awesome, so is your stream!
> 
> I was wondering if you have figured out a new way to do 70-75 after the nerf of Ruby Sanctum (Can't enter below 80)


It wasn't nerfed as of the other day. I ran a level 60 myself. The 100 running you has ALWAYS had to enter FIRST for you to be able to enter.

----------


## consternatio

> It wasn't nerfed as of the other day. I ran a level 60 myself. The 100 running you has ALWAYS had to enter FIRST for you to be able to enter.


Other day, as in before or after the reset this week? After reset I got the message luupe mentions, that you have to be level 80 to enter, but I obviously haven't tried it since.

----------


## pammarie84

> Other day, as in before or after the reset this week? After reset I got the message luupe mentions, that you have to be level 80 to enter, but I obviously haven't tried it since.


Since no one has stated this, I have found that you need to set it to 25man Normal and have the high level enter the raid first in order to get it to work correctly. I have ran plenty of sets of toons today in Ruby Sanctum having lead on my 100, setting to 25 man Normal and running in with them following after. 

Good luck!

----------


## consternatio

> Since no one has stated this, I have found that you need to set it to 25man Normal and have the high level enter the raid first in order to get it to work correctly. I have ran plenty of sets of toons today in Ruby Sanctum having lead on my 100, setting to 25 man Normal and running in with them following after. 
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I'll try again today. I've boosted plenty of toons in Ruby Sanctum so I have no idea what I did wrong on wedensday.

----------


## Nylina

I just did this last night and was working fine.

H 25 Man.. my lvl 100 went in then my lowbies. 

I stayed from lvl 30 - 80

----------


## consternatio

I just tried this again today and I'm getting the same message.

My lvl 100 invites my lowbie. Converts to raid. Sets it to Heroic 25. Enters. The lowbie tries to enter and gets "You must be at least level 80 to enter." Same thing with normal 25. Same thing with heroic 10.

This is EU btw.

----------


## Umren

> Hey Umren, this guide is awesome, so is your stream!
> 
> I was wondering if you have figured out a new way to do 70-75 after the nerf of Ruby Sanctum (Can't enter below 80)


not as fast but u need to go Utgardge Keep 70-72 and 72-75 drak'tharon keep.
That is fastest way after RS fix.

Working on new ways as I write  :Smile:

----------


## Umren

> I just tried this again today and I'm getting the same message.
> 
> My lvl 100 invites my lowbie. Converts to raid. Sets it to Heroic 25. Enters. The lowbie tries to enter and gets "You must be at least level 80 to enter." Same thing with normal 25. Same thing with heroic 10.
> 
> This is EU btw.


U must not convert to raid .. maybe that is your mistake.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mieubo

Not working, tried today with a guildmate being the booster, me and my brother (both lvl 61) being raf'd.
"You need to be Level 80 to enter."
Tried it the way you described, 100 has lead, sets 25m HC, enters first. Both lows cant enter.

----------


## Umren

Yep unfortunatelly it has been fixed. Working on a new way at least for those levels that were supposed to be there, by my guide sugestion!

----------


## Brnzk

could you say again how long the times are if using RaF , and not using RaF ?
didnt quite get it in the 1-15 part video. thanks in advance.

brnzk

----------


## Umren

> could you say again how long the times are if using RaF , and not using RaF ?
> didnt quite get it in the 1-15 part video. thanks in advance.
> 
> brnzk


Using raf all the time bro !  :Smile:

----------


## consternatio

> Yep unfortunatelly it has been fixed. Working on a new way at least for those levels that were supposed to be there, by my guide sugestion!


Ok, for once I can actually contribute with something. I have two characters connected by RAF and one for boosting. I leveled to 15 normally, by questing. Then I bring in the booster and did 15-30 in stormwind stockades, which took 4-5 runs, but you can finish the instance in about 2 minutes. 

At 30 I went to Uldaman. Big instanance, lots of mobs, lots of bonus bosses and I got 5 levels on the first run. After 4 runs I was lvl 43 and I went to Blackrock Depths: Detention Block (only have to be lvl 42 to enter). Again lots of bosses and a big confusing instance for some, but the XP for completing the instance is insane, and theres also a few bonus missions. I did this 4 times, it takes a while if you're not familliar with the instance but I think it's worth it because you can do this until 57, at which point you just go to Hellfire Ramparts for two runs.Then Blood Furnace, two runs, go to Mana-Tombs at 61-67, etc. etc. etc.

----------


## Umren

> Ok, for once I can actually contribute with something. I have two characters connected by RAF and one for boosting. I leveled to 15 normally, by questing. Then I bring in the booster and did 15-30 in stormwind stockades, which took 4-5 runs, but you can finish the instance in about 2 minutes. 
> 
> At 30 I went to Uldaman. Big instanance, lots of mobs, lots of bonus bosses and I got 5 levels on the first run. After 4 runs I was lvl 43 and I went to Blackrock Depths: Detention Block (only have to be lvl 42 to enter). Again lots of bosses and a big confusing instance for some, but the XP for completing the instance is insane, and theres also a few bonus missions. I did this 4 times, it takes a while if you're not familliar with the instance but I think it's worth it because you can do this until 57, at which point you just go to Hellfire Ramparts for two runs.Then Blood Furnace, two runs, go to Mana-Tombs at 61-67, etc. etc. etc.


Nice of you to share some opinion mate...

Just a short notice: *Stockades* I didn't mentioned 15-30 because it's *Alliance Only*... it's possible as horde but unless with 2 seat mount... u can have extreme problems to get in... and as well... and even if u do.. every time u reset the dungeon... u can get killed by players / guards if u are horde... and walking from graveyard to the dungeon... will just extend that time for a lot..

Uldaman haven't tried but seems logical from you've said... will try as soon as I get into leveling the chars that I am missing for my 50 chars to 100 challenge.

BRD i strongly recommend to not go for a boost... since it can take up to 20-40 minutes / run... dependable if u know or don't know what u re doing... unless u are double dps RAFfing (which I also highly recommend not to)... but you can simply queue as tank / dps, tank / healer, healer / dps combos or just tank or healer if u not going to do a RAF... to get fast queue... and as soon as u get inside... just explain to the grp what they should do... according to the video I've made for BRD... and everything should be fine.

Everything else I agree with.

Thanks for contributing bro... u are awesome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## consternatio

Yes, I only play alliance so an alternative would have to be found for Horde for Stockades.  :Smile: 

I also agree that there are many drawbacks to Uldaman and Detention Block. Neither of them have any quick ways to return to the exit for the booster, for instance. The summoning stone for Uldaman is not only outside the cave but quite a distance away from the entrance to the cave, with a lot of mobs outside that could potentially kill an undergeared pair of RAF-characters. 

Uldaman also has a lot of stunning mobs which is really annoying, since I usually drag a lot of mobs back to the entrance with me to kill them within range of my RAF team. This wouldn't matter if you have a friend doing the boosting of course, you can follow at a safe distance. However the amount of mobs and bonus bosses in Uldaman makes it worth it, I think. 

After running Detention Block a couple of times I figured out quicker and quicker ways of navigating from boss to boss. A quick class with speed boosts, like a hunter or druid or rogue, possibly with booster rockets, could do Detention Block in less than 20 minutes, I think. The first clear of Detention Block gave both my RAF'ers over 250k XP so I decided to stay, rather than moving on to 

Another plus is that Uldaman and Detention Block are pretty close to each other so it reduces a lot of travel time. 

It just occured to me that the booster could run into Molten Core on the way back and then exit again, and would end up inside blackrock mountain, outside detention block instance. 

I might try some different dungeons on a later session, will report back if I find something good. 

For anyone else that wants to experiment, I suggest looking at Instances by level - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft to show the minimum lvl requirement (as well as locations).

----------


## Umren

> Yes, I only play alliance so an alternative would have to be found for Horde for Stockades. 
> ....
> ....


Woow man .. you made some valid points right there.

GJ man and ty for collaborating into this with us!

You are actually good at doing this.
Here.. have some rep from me... and Brofist!

----------


## DHShadowsong

Seem like they fixed Ruby Sanc, cannot enter anymore for character below lvl 80, 70-75 can be replaced with Nexus, but 30-47 any good dungeon? (dun that like a circle)

----------


## Umren

> Seem like they fixed Ruby Sanc, cannot enter anymore for character below lvl 80, 70-75 can be replaced with Nexus, but 30-47 any good dungeon? (dun that like a circle)


Actually 70-75 I just placed a Video: MultiBoxing - 70-80 FASTEST Leveling EVHA! Ruby Sanctum Alternatives! 
30-47 I just go LFG... coz any of the dungeons that I can suggest are really widely spread out and the time u travel will compensate the XP boost u are getting from being there with a booster.

Working on it as we speak... but as well working on the 90-100 monk guide ... since it's last in it's series  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

can this guide also be used without raf and solo? or are there better ways?

----------


## Umren

> can this guide also be used without raf and solo? or are there better ways?


It can be indeed... just will be 3 times slower  :Big Grin:  Without RAF is the same route... just the things that u do... should do 3 times more  :Smile:

----------


## Snowee

Great Guides Umren, keep it on!

----------


## Umren

> Great Guides Umren, keep it on!


Thanks a lot Mate!  :Big Grin:  Will do... i promise  :Big Grin:

----------


## BuloZB

wow umren this is awesome keep it up

----------


## Umren

> wow umren this is awesome keep it up


Glad u liked it BRO! Will do my best!  :Big Grin:

----------


## flamesdeath

111111111111111111111

----------


## Domo Kun

Totally deserve more than the 95rep

#Brofist =)

----------


## Umren

> Unless you have every single xp buff you can get and a friend helping you, the frostfire cave will not get you from 96-100 unless you don't mind taking 8 hours or more.


If u haven't watched my stream while leveling bro... I invite you to do so... to prove u wrong live on camera  :Wink: 
I do it in less than 3 hours 92-98... then I use the nagrand 98-100 tricks that u have in my other ownedcore post... etc.

Cheers!

----------


## flamesdeath

111111111111111111

----------


## Umren

> I'm glad you proved me wrong,(I forgot the heirlooms) also mind sharing the 98-100 trick? I can't seem to find it in this thread.


Yo man I am on phone but check this video... Didn't noticed that I havent updated the post lol.
https://youtube.com/watch?v=kNh5ZVbrVb0

Cheers mate... Glad if I helped!

----------


## zadaza

ty for the guide, any suggestion to get legal cheap RAF? coz 1 more account is 45 €

----------


## Umren

> ty for the guide, any suggestion to get legal cheap RAF? coz 1 more account is 45 €


Yeah... For RAF account u need battlechest.. Nothing more... And it costs 10euros or less last time I checked. Use this link to get discount: http://www.g2a.com/r/umren and at checkout use discount code: UMREN so u get even more discounts. Or u can just go to Twitch and write !battlechesteu for Europe or !battlechestus for US and use the same discount code. Cheers mate... Glad that I've helped!

----------


## zadaza

oh nice i forgot we need only battlechest, ty again

----------


## Umren

> oh nice i forgot we need only battlechest, ty again


np mate!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dcrvtec

@umren - Does this change anything?

Elixir of the Rapid Mind - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Umren

> @umren - Does this change anything?
> 
> Elixir of the Rapid Mind - Item - World of Warcraft


Yes it does... 20-25% of the raw XP given in WOD is nerfed. If Blizzard haven't done that... it would have been ridiculous to levelup in WoD.. 10 levels in 30 minutes. so yeah.
I am willing to make one long video with 100% uptime of the elixir... to test how much it would take 91-100 in the cave. So we'll see... Elixir is right now 6-20k each...waiting to drop below 1k... and it should be fine  :Wink: 

Cheers!

----------


## Umren

> @umren - Does this change anything?
> 
> Elixir of the Rapid Mind - Item - World of Warcraft


Spots and Guides like This: 96-98 in 20-30 minutes?!?! Talador Tips & Tricks + Elixir of the Rapid Mind! (CLICK HERE) (96-98 in 20-30 minutes?!?! Talador Tips & Tricks + Elixir of the Rapid Mind! :)) are the changes that i was expecting btw...

I am hoping that there will be more to come ... just researching right now tho  :Smile:

----------


## asdfx123

i respect the effort and thx for sharing, +rep

----------


## Taran32

While I respect the effort of trying to help post guides to help people level up faster, Umren effectively helped to kill the RS 25 power leveling method by plastering all over Youtube, Twitch, and Ownedcore again and again. It's no real surprise Blizzard "fixed" something he helped to make so popular by linking it as often as he could for Twitch and Youtube income. 

If and when someone finds something similar, we can only hope it lasts longer before the Twitch streamers run it into the ground. It's one thing to try and help the community. It's another entirely to bring it entirely too much attention for the sake of views. This would have been a lot better to keep in the one thread where it was discovered.

----------


## Umren

> i respect the effort and thx for sharing, +rep


Pleasure to Help bro!  :Smile:

----------


## Umren

> While I respect the effort of trying to help post guides to help people level up faster, Umren effectively helped to kill the RS 25 power leveling method by plastering all over Youtube, Twitch, and Ownedcore again and again. It's no real surprise Blizzard "fixed" something he helped to make so popular by linking it as often as he could for Twitch and Youtube income. 
> 
> If and when someone finds something similar, we can only hope it lasts longer before the Twitch streamers run it into the ground. It's one thing to try and help the community. It's another entirely to bring it entirely too much attention for the sake of views. This would have been a lot better to keep in the one thread where it was discovered.


Out of 1 million youtubers and streamers... someone will do it eventually.
While I respect and appreciate your opinion on the "fixing" matter... and making stuffs popular... if I won't do it... someone else would. So why holding myself from keeping people, or earning the money from creating content for the people, so someone else can jump in... and do it?  :Smile: 
That is not how the real world works mate. I would as well would like to be in a world where everyone could have their own secret stuffs in the game.. ultimately benefiting one or two persons per method... and Blizzard will "never" find out about it... so we have benefits of that forever... but again same stuff... it's not real  :Smile: 

I believe that gaming information... that can benefit other players is to be shared, and keeping it for myself... or giving it only to "elite" players... is not the way how my mindset works.
Whenever I find method that will benefit greatly to people... I will share it, regardless of being fixed or not.

Better to help many before it gets fixed and spread the word... rather than feeling sorry for not sharing it when it gets fixed and being like ... "yeah i knew that... but was keeping it for myself so blizzard fixed it later and I selfishly helped only myself with it for longer period of time".

I don't work like that bro.

If information is available to me... it will be available to all.

Thanks for sharing your opinion with us... but not everyone has the mindset of the same.

Cheers.

----------


## Taran32

> Out of 1 million youtubers and streamers... someone will do it eventually.
> While I respect and appreciate your opinion on the "fixing" matter... and making stuffs popular... if I won't do it... someone else would. So why holding myself from keeping people, or earning the money from creating content for the people, so someone else can jump in... and do it? 
> That is not how the real world works mate. I would as well would like to be in a world where everyone could have their own secret stuffs in the game.. ultimately benefiting one or two persons per method... and Blizzard will "never" find out about it... so we have benefits of that forever... but again same stuff... it's not real 
> 
> I believe that gaming information... that can benefit other players is to be shared, and keeping it for myself... or giving it only to "elite" players... is not the way how my mindset works.
> Whenever I find method that will benefit greatly to people... I will share it, regardless of being fixed or not.
> 
> Better to help many before it gets fixed and spread the word... rather than feeling sorry for not sharing it when it gets fixed and being like ... "yeah i knew that... but was keeping it for myself so blizzard fixed it later and I selfishly helped only myself with it for longer period of time".
> 
> ...


I get that you look for semi popular exploits/WoW stuff to share for the sake of income. Trust me, I do. I can 100% see the value in doing so. My only issue is you doubling up the methods by which you share it. Streaming it on Twitch is one thing, but if you're literally combing the best stuff on Ownedcore and plastering it daily to "help everyone," why not just create a guide like everyone else and post it on the WoW forums? The reason people post this stuff here instead of the WoW forums is for the sole purpose of it being usable for as long as possible. 

Do you know what happened when Twitch streamers (Reckful) posted the Trogg XP farming from Deepholm? It was nerfed the next day. Do you know how long it existed? Well over a year. Nerfed within one day and un-usable by anyone else ever again after that. 

Do you know what happened to the Lizard XP/gold farm that Twitch streamers plastered that up there as well? Nerfed within a few days. It too had been viable for well over a year. 

Do you know what happened when other Twitch streamers, also looking for views and a quick buck posted the Karasang Honor Rares Cross-Realm farming method? Nerfed within a few weeks in the next patch. That too had been available for months and months prior. 

The point is that while you're using the excuse that you're "helping others" in all of these XP and leveling guides, you're really just finding the best kept (and rightfully so) secrets of Ownedcore and profiting from them for a few weeks while simultaneously getting them nerfed into the ground. The XP cave people have been using ever since launch is likely to follow. I just don't understand why you're claiming to use your channel to help people level up but doing so in known methods that get these very same methods hot-fixed very quickly. It makes no sense. It's not a sustainable business model if you help to get those same view-catching methods hotfixed by posting them literally everywhere. At least be 100% honest and say it's purely cashing in for quick views. That would be a lot more believable.

----------


## Disphotic

> Out of 1 million youtubers and streamers... someone will do it eventually.
> While I respect and appreciate your opinion on the "fixing" matter... and making stuffs popular... if I won't do it... someone else would. So why holding myself from keeping people, or earning the money from creating content for the people, so someone else can jump in... and do it? 
> That is not how the real world works mate. I would as well would like to be in a world where everyone could have their own secret stuffs in the game.. ultimately benefiting one or two persons per method... and Blizzard will "never" find out about it... so we have benefits of that forever... but again same stuff... it's not real 
> 
> I believe that gaming information... that can benefit other players is to be shared, and keeping it for myself... or giving it only to "elite" players... is not the way how my mindset works.
> Whenever I find method that will benefit greatly to people... I will share it, regardless of being fixed or not.
> 
> Better to help many before it gets fixed and spread the word... rather than feeling sorry for not sharing it when it gets fixed and being like ... "yeah i knew that... but was keeping it for myself so blizzard fixed it later and I selfishly helped only myself with it for longer period of time".
> 
> ...


+rep for your guide I haven't been in the wow scene for a long time so I don't know if this applies to you (yet).

If you leech things are are in the elite sections on this forum, you will get banned, regardless of your opinion of "keeping it open to everyone".

----------


## arturb1

Hey, i was just wondering if this guide still works (29th september 2015)? Great job!

----------


## Umren

> Hey, i was just wondering if this guide still works (29th september 2015)? Great job!


Yep... still works but not as before. Not the efficiency with the latest nerf is down so I would not recommend going there beyond level 95-96.
What I do is following:
90-91 - Taanan Jungle
91-92 - This Method in this Post
92-96 - *92-96 in 45 Min!!! Gorgrond Bonus Objectives, Locations, Macros and Images!* 
96-98 -* 96-98 in 30 Min!!! Talador Bonus Objectives! 300% XP Bonus Elixir from Auction House!*
98-100 - *98-100 in 20-30 Min!!! Nagrand Bonus Objectives! 300% Elixir of The Rapid Mind!*

That is what I do right now... since all the changes.. and with flying u can do it even better now if u got the Draenor flying... but it works flawlessly without as well.

Cheers!

----------


## Umren

> +rep for your guide I haven't been in the wow scene for a long time so I don't know if this applies to you (yet).
> 
> If you leech things are are in the elite sections on this forum, you will get banned, regardless of your opinion of "keeping it open to everyone".


I do my best to make as unique as possible guides mate... I never leech, I never copy other people's effort.
Thanks for the +rep, tho!  :Smile:

----------


## treantt

nice, thanks

----------


## Umren

> nice, thanks


Pleasure to help mate  :Smile:

----------

